# Grooming poodle legs clipper or scissors?



## beandawgs (Sep 9, 2015)

Amateur here....do you all use the clipper or scissors when grooming poodle legs? If so what size blade? I used a #10 for the feet


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is going to depend on how long you want the legs. People keep them in all different lengths. Some people want them to gradually get longer, like bell bottom pants. some people like all the same length. Some people like pom pons. Maybe you could post a picture of what you are going for and then people can help suggest blades that may work for you


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

For a basic kennel clip, I use a comb over the clipper blade - 3/4 or 1/2 inch depending how long I want to leave the hair - clip from the foot upwards, and then tidy up with scissors.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I use both.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can do it either way....either clip or scissor...

I have the Wahl Arco (adjustable blade length), and the Andis Ultra Edge, ( in which you buy different blades for different lengths). For the face, neck, feet, tail, and sanitary area, I use the Wahl Arco set at the #10 or #15 length, and for the body I use the Andis and either a 4F or a 7F blade for all over the body, but you can buy blades that leave a shorter or longer length...whatever you prefer.

You will save a bunch by doing your own grooming...


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I tend to skim my basic shape on all my dogs with clippers abs guard combs then fluff up and scissor finish. Only my own two poodles get full scissor, sorry pic is bad. Hubby didn't notice lens dirty.


----------

